# Will be absent



## Dragonkaz (Sep 1, 2011)

My Dad is very sick and not expected to live, so I'm heading back to New Zealand on Saturday for a week or two.  My kids will join me when the time is right ... or wrong.

I look forward to catching up with you all when I return!


----------



## aroma (Sep 1, 2011)

I am sorry to hear about your dad.  I will say a prayer for him and your family. A lot of mojo headed your way.


----------



## PrairieCraft (Sep 1, 2011)

Dragon, so sorry to hear about your Dad.  I hope you get enough time to spend in each others company and that you both find peace in the passing.  Hugs.


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm sorry about your dad. Take Care.


----------



## Hazel (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear about your dad. You have my sympathies.


----------



## LauraHoosier (Sep 1, 2011)

Sorry to hear it.  We'll keep you in our prayers.


----------



## nattynoo (Sep 1, 2011)

So sorry to hear your Dad Kaz. 
Take care of yourself.


----------



## agriffin (Sep 1, 2011)

Sorry to hear this.  Safe travels and we'll be here when you get back.


----------



## AmyW (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear about your dad (hugs). Take care of yourself.


----------



## janie (Sep 1, 2011)

So very sorry to hear about your father, prayers sent to you and your family.
 Check in when you get back :cry:


----------



## Relle (Sep 1, 2011)

Sorry Kaz to here about your Dad   .


----------



## Lynnz (Sep 2, 2011)

May the time you have together be a blessing to you both, I pray for a peacful passing and hold you in my thoughts DragonKaz


----------



## mariflo (Sep 2, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear that Karen!
Be strong and take care of yourself.

We are here for you


----------



## dOttY (Sep 2, 2011)

Take care, and wishing you the very best at such a sad time.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Sep 3, 2011)

So sorry to hear the sad news Kaz.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Oct 10, 2011)

My Dad died today.

I'm flying to New Zealand on Wednesday and will be back in Australia a week later.

My Dad was a wonderful man, but his death comes as a relief, as although he wasn't in pain (which was outstanding), he was wasting away in his bed ... no way for such a proud Kiwi to be.  I can't begin to imagine how much I will miss him, but I have so many wonderful memories ... I know I'm very lucky.

I'm sure my gorgeous hubby will be helping my Dad to pass over and shortly they'll be standing at a bar somewhere ... drinking and story telling!  Sweet az ...


----------



## Pretty n Plain (Oct 10, 2011)

Kaz, my heart is breaking for you. It is so very hard to lose a loved one, especially one that means so much to us. May your heart mend gently and be full of so many precious memories. And may you have a safe journey, we'll certainly look forward to you ariving back here to your soaping family. Blessings, PNP.


----------



## carebear (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## LauraHoosier (Oct 10, 2011)

Oh Kaz my heart breaks with you *hugs*  I lost my mom almost 2 years ago unexpectedly so I understand your pain.  I will be praying for you and your family.


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## dieSpinne (Oct 10, 2011)

Sorry to hear.
My condolences to you and yours.
Sending thoughts of Peace and Love your way.


----------



## NancyRogers (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm so sorry Kaz.  My thoughts will be with you and yours.


----------



## kharmon320 (Oct 10, 2011)

I will be thinking of you and your family during this difficult time.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear of your loss. You have my deepest sympathies.


----------



## Sibi (Oct 10, 2011)

Sorry to hear that your dad has passed.  But glad to hear that you have a whole lot of wonderful memories of your time with him that you can keep in your heart forever.  Take care....


----------



## busymakinsoap! (Oct 10, 2011)

So sorry Kaz.  Have a safe trip, my thoughts are with you <3


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Oct 11, 2011)

> I'm sure my gorgeous hubby will be helping my Dad to pass over and shortly they'll be standing at a bar somewhere ... drinking and story telling! Sweet az ...



I smiled when I read that. Hope you did too when you wrote it.  There are some really, really difficult times in life and I know you've already been through one of the worst times and this has come again too soon. My thoughts are with you Kaz. :wink:


----------



## Relle (Oct 11, 2011)

Thinking of you Kaz, I'm so sorry to hear of your Dads passing. We're here when you get back.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words and thoughts.  My Dad had a lovely farewell and I arrived back in Oz this afternoon.

It's strange knowing for the first time in my life I don't have that 'direct' connection to my homeland!


----------



## Pretty n Plain (Oct 18, 2011)

Dragon, welcome home, you've been on my mind whilst you were away, it's nice to hear your dad had a nice farewell, i'm sure you have many fond memories to keep close to your heart, glad to see you're home safely.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Oct 18, 2011)

Glad you're home safely Kaz.  :wink:


----------

